# وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2011)

* 
وأما
 من جهتي
 فحاشا لي
 أن أفتخر
 إلا 
بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح

 (غل14:6) 

*​











































​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2011)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مايو 2011)

*صوور رووعه جداا
خدت بعضهم
ميرسي استاذي​*


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز صور راااائعه جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صوور رووعه جداا
> خدت بعضهم
> ميرسي استاذي​*



شكرا جداا
للمرور الغالى جداا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز صور راااائعه جداااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرا جداا
للمرور الغالى جداا
الرب يباركك​


----------

